# Bioshock 2



## NatesBaked (Mar 27, 2013)

Man, I've been watching my gf play Bioshock 2 while we heavily medicate ourselves, and man! Have you guys seen that shit? This is like mindfuck after mindfuck, after mindfuck. The storyline is soooo twisted. The visuals in the cutscenes are so gruesome dude. Like straight murkin some little girls for drugs. Swag. Nahh, but its dope to watch while smoking.


----------



## cannawizard (Mar 27, 2013)

Thats what keeps playing when i'm watching shows on Hulu, game play looks great~ I'm also interested in Defiance, heard it has a show too on Syfy..


----------



## sunni (Mar 27, 2013)

uhm , i would hope shes playing infinite now , LOL


----------



## cannawizard (Mar 27, 2013)

sunni said:


> uhm , i would hope shes playing infinite now , LOL


are you talking about the japanese boy band?


----------



## sunni (Mar 27, 2013)

cannawizard said:


> are you talking about the japanese boy band?


? what LOL no


----------



## sunni (Mar 27, 2013)

jesus h christ that was huge


----------



## cannawizard (Mar 27, 2013)

sunni said:


> jesus h christ that was huge


uumm.. LOL.. i just gotta drop this jem... "thats what she said".. haha


----------



## NatesBaked (Mar 27, 2013)

cannawizard said:


> Thats what keeps playing when i'm watching shows on Hulu, game play looks great~ I'm also interested in Defiance, heard it has a show too on Syfy..


its pretty cool man, and hmm i might have to look into that one too.
i saw the previews and stuff for infinite but i never got the chance to look into it. havent got any new games cuz we just moved to a new apt. alittle tight.


----------



## thetester (Mar 27, 2013)

I just started playing Bioshock Infinite. I gotta say, it is pretty awesome and fucked up. It is not very P.C. but it is true to the period.


----------



## GOD HERE (Mar 27, 2013)

I have a really hard time justifying spending $60 for a 10 hour campaign. 

Toooooooooooooo much.

Hell three years later I'm still playing Fallout 3.


----------



## thetester (Mar 28, 2013)

GOD HERE said:


> I have a really hard time justifying spending $60 for a 10 hour campaign.
> 
> Toooooooooooooo much.
> 
> Hell three years later I'm still playing Fallout 3.


It is not that bad of a price when you think about it. 10 hours of amusement (not counting replaying) for $60. That is two trips to the movies for me and the wife.


----------



## DonPepe (Mar 28, 2013)

sunni said:


> uhm , i would hope shes playing infinite now , LOL


got it night b4 last and its been a blast so far but i haven't had time to really get into it yet.

but yeah i agree 60$ is a little much for a 10 hour game. if it had a good online multiplayer that would be a different story.


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 28, 2013)

sunni said:


> ? what LOL no


My GF is a tester for 2K, she's been working on bioshock for the past couple months. I'm SO sick of hearing about this game...I don't even wanna ask her "How was work?" anymore...lol...Her name is in the credits too. I guess it's pretty awesome, she's really proud to have worked n it, and I'm seeing all these commercials and billboards for the game...so I guess she was part of something pretty big...that IS pretty cool 

But really, she's super sad that 2K is moving her branch to Vegas, and she'll be out of a job soon...I told her to take the job in Vegas and I'll move out there after I find a job out there too, but she didn't wanna leave the beach.  

Probably a good thing, cause i REALLY love Craps.


----------



## thetester (Mar 28, 2013)

I imagine being a tester would be great, as my name implies but I can see how it would take the fun out of games.


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 28, 2013)

thetester said:


> I imagine being a tester would be great, as my name implies but I can see how it would take the fun out of games.


They gave her a free copy of the game when it came out a couple days ago...first thing she said when she came home from work was "I wanna play it!"

First thing I sad was "let's pawn it!"


This statement made more relevant by the fact that we don't own a gaming console.


----------



## thetester (Mar 28, 2013)

I'll buy the games from you if you have them on PS3 and wanna sell them below retail price!


----------



## Metasynth (Mar 28, 2013)

She won't sell them cause her name is in the credits. Besides, they're all for 360


----------

